# Nintendo Wii



## Christy

Are they ever going to come down in price?  Holy crapalaca!   Am I ever gonna be able to find one, or am I going to have to pull a Cartman and freeze myself until I can?


----------



## Nickel

Those things are like crystal meth...one try and you gotta have more.


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Those things are like crystal meth...one try and you gotta have more.


 
I blame this all on your mother.  I want one!  But not bad enough to pay $600.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> I blame this all on your mother.  I want one!  But not bad enough to pay $600.


 I about peed myself when she called me and told me my dad wanted one.   And I really doubt she spent $600 on it...I thought it was more like $250-$300.


----------



## CMC122

I checked into them last week and about crapped when I saw how much they were.  We won't be getting one anytime soon, that's for sure


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I about peed myself when she called me and told me my dad wanted one.  And I really doubt she spent $600 on it...I thought it was more like $250-$300.


 
No, she lucked out and found one at Walmart.  She'd never pay that for one, although I bet your dad would if he let him. 

They are out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Christy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I checked into them last week and about crapped when I saw how much they were. We won't be getting one anytime soon, that's for sure


 
You can get them for a decent price if you can find them.  They run about $250 for the basic package.  We'll probably be waiting forever to get one since I refuse to pay the jacked up prices people are reselling them for. I'm not that damn desperate.  I'll just impose myself on Nickel's mother if I'm jonesing for some Wii.


----------



## CMC122

Christy said:
			
		

> You can get them for a decent price if you can find them. They run about $250 for the basic package. We'll probably be waiting forever to get one since I refuse to pay the jacked up prices people are reselling them for. I'm not that damn desperate. I'll just impose myself on Nickel's mother if I'm jonesing for some Wii.


I should check the more rural Walmarts when I'm traveling to see if they have them  All the ones I found were atleast $600 which is twice the amount I wanted to pay.


----------



## kwillia

I wanna Wii but I'm not willing to pay more than $300 for the unit since I then have to turn around and pay big bucks per game on top of that.  Maybe it could be my mid-life crisis present to myself...


----------



## MoochCat

Game Stop carries them..the New/Used game store up near Giant in the Fox Run center, Prince frederick...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> I blame this all on your mother.  I want one!  But not bad enough to pay $600.


Since when are they $600?  I thought they were around $300.  Day bought one a few months back.  Him and the girls loved it for about a week or two, now it just sits collecting dust that I clean. :itoldhimso:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna Wii but I'm not willing to pay more than $300 for the unit since I then have to turn around and pay big bucks per game on top of that.  Maybe it could be my mid-life crisis present to myself...


For $50, you can get a game called Wiiplay that comes with an extra controller.  Plus, it's not just one game, it has several games.  Definitely a bargain buy!


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Since when are they $600? I thought they were around $300. Day bought one a few months back. Him and the girls loved it for about a week or two, now it just sits collecting dust that I clean. :itoldhimso:


 
Wanna sell it? 

They are $600 when someone buys them and resells them.  They also have "packages" that have a lot more junk with them.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

We have one and absolutely love it...It's the best money I've spent on a gaming console since the Sega Genesis way back in the early 90's.

The great thing about the Wii is that you can download all the old Nintendo, Super Nintendo, GameCube, Sega, etc. games and play them on the new console.  They've also released some very good "Wii" specific games (Zelda Twilight Princess, Rayman Raving Rabits, and Super Paper Mario are three of my favorites so far).

It was definitely worth $250; but $600 is pushing it.  



Helpful hint: Call Gamestop (right next to Best Buy) every day and ask them if they have a Wii in stock.  No one ever thinks to look there for consoles.  That's how we got ours, even in the rush around the Holidays.


----------



## bigtw34

I was in Gamestop last weekend just looking around. And they had a couple Wii for 250, I almost bought one. The console itself comes with a CD that has a bunch of sport games like bowling and tennis. They are alot of fun. I plan on getting one pretty soon


----------



## BS Gal

I believe BJ's has them, but didn't check the price.  I'll take a look see this weekend when I go.


----------



## mainman

I am using an online Wii tracker... but the scam seems to be every package that comes available is a family bundle where you have to pick out 6 additional games and the price is anywhere from 576-630... I won't be muscled into that ####....

I will get one sooner or later....

Christy, if you happen to come across 2 core systems in your travels, pick one up for me too....


----------



## kwillia

Just checked my balance and my federal taxes were deposited last night... I WANNA Wii.....


----------



## Christy

mainman said:
			
		

> Christy, if you happen to come across 2 core systems in your travels, pick one up for me too....


 
Will do, if you come across them before me, pick me up one.


----------



## hairybeast

Wii is AWESOME...I am forever playing mine.  It was worth the 300 or so for the basic package.  I was in the Wal-mart in Prince Frederick and I added my name to a waiting list just to see if they call lol.  It is crazy how hard it is to get one.  I got mine from K-mart so dont forget about that store when you are calling around!


----------



## mAlice

I'm glad I never got sucked into the video game craze.  The original Nintendo was fun, but the novelty had worn off by the time the third one came out.


----------



## seanboy79

mainman said:
			
		

> I am using an online Wii tracker... but the scam seems to be every package that comes available is a family bundle where you have to pick out 6 additional games and the price is anywhere from 576-630... I won't be muscled into that ####....
> 
> I will get one sooner or later....
> 
> Christy, if you happen to come across 2 core systems in your travels, pick one up for me too....




are they that hard to find?


----------



## Christy

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> I was in Gamestop last weekend just looking around. And they had a couple Wii for 250, I almost bought one. The console itself comes with a CD that has a bunch of sport games like bowling and tennis. They are alot of fun. I plan on getting one pretty soon


 
Cool, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm glad I never got sucked into the video game craze. The original Nintendo was fun, but the novelty had worn off by the time the third one came out.


 
I hate video games, but Wii is different.  I'm dying to try Wii boxing, I kick ass at bowling.


----------



## mainman

Christy said:
			
		

> Will do, if you come across them before me, pick me up one.


You got it! 




			
				seanboy79 said:
			
		

> are they that hard to find?


Yeah dude... The Wii is hot! <------


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Just checked my balance and my federal taxes were deposited last night... I WANNA Wii.....


----------



## seanboy79

mainman said:
			
		

> Yeah dude... The Wii is hot! <------




well it must be a maryland thing... we have them out here in texas.....because i was thinking about getting one


----------



## mainman

seanboy79 said:
			
		

> well it must be a maryland thing... we have them out here in texas.....because i was thinking about getting one


So go scoop christy and I one up and ship it out here brotha...:shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


Get One!

WarioWare SmoothMoves is fun!  And you look ridiculous playing it (double fun!)


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:
			
		

> Are they ever going to come down in price?  Holy crapalaca!   Am I ever gonna be able to find one, or am I going to have to pull a Cartman and freeze myself until I can?


I'll let you play with my Wii if I can play with your X-Box..


----------



## seanboy79

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'll let you play with my Wii if I can play with your X-Box..


----------



## itsbob

Christy said:
			
		

> I hate video games, but Wii is different.  I'm dying to try Wii boxing, I kick ass at bowling.


Did you knock down ALL the pins in the last challenge??


----------



## Christy

itsbob said:
			
		

> Did you knock down ALL the pins in the last challenge??


 
I don't remember, I just remember winning.


----------



## migtig

Nickel said:
			
		

> I about peed myself when she called me and told me my dad wanted one.   And I really doubt she spent $600 on it...I thought it was more like $250-$300.


 

Christy - ask the family in WVA to pick you up one.  Seriously.  I had to get mine out of state.


----------



## Christy

migtig said:
			
		

> Christy - ask the family in WVA to pick you up one. Seriously. I had to get mine out of state.


 
The family I have left in WV is pushing 80 years old, how funny would that be sending them out to find me a Wii.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> The family I have left in WV is pushing 80 years old, how funny would that be sending them out to find me a Wii.


Ha! Even funnier would by the phone conversation of you trying to explain to them what a Wii is...


----------



## itsbob

Oh, and to make yourself feel better about the price. Look at a PS3.. you'll think they are giving away the Wii..


----------



## mainman

itsbob said:
			
		

> Oh, and to make yourself feel better about the price. Look at a PS3.. you'll think they are giving away the Wii..


I've heard nothing but negative reviews about the PS3...

I have been a sony fan for a long time, had an original PS and on to PS2... I dig my Xbox360.....


----------



## kwillia

I didn't know this about the Wii...

_Backwards compatible with all Nintendo GameCube games and most peripherals _


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't know this about the Wii...
> 
> _Backwards compatible with all Nintendo GameCube games and most peripherals _


One of the really cool features (as is with the xbox as well) you can purchase credits and download games to the unit as well...


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> One of the really cool features (as is with the xbox as well) you can purchase credits and download games to the unit as well...


AWESOME review by a die hard gamer on AMAZON.COM... scroll down and read.


----------



## mAlice

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm glad I never got sucked into the video game craze.  The original Nintendo was fun, but the novelty had worn off by the time the third one came out.






> Nintendo Wii 04-27-2007 10:18 AM nobody asked you



Nobody asked you, either.


----------



## warneckutz

mainman said:
			
		

> I've heard nothing but negative reviews about the PS3...
> 
> I have been a sony fan for a long time, had an original PS and on to PS2... I dig my Xbox360.....



360!!


----------



## bigtw34

warneckutz said:
			
		

> 360!!




Yea a buddy of mine has a 360 Live and is all the time playing Gears of War on it. That game is wild, the graphics are unbelievable. But I still rather have a Wii.


----------



## mainman




----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

>


I wanna Wii...


----------



## johnycarcinogen

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna Wii...



go buy one


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna Wii...




Are they still that hard to find?


----------



## dustin

i cant see shelling out that much dough for a game system when i barely play the one i have now. and used PS2 games go for like 5 bucks now. maybe i should take a trip up to gamestop and find me a 007 shooter.


----------



## johnycarcinogen

warneckutz said:
			
		

> Are they still that hard to find?



I saw some at best buy just this morning, though, i got a Nintendo DS instead, I like the portabililty.  PSP is nice, but it doesnt have mario!


----------



## Christy

I got a Wii.  Thanks Mainman. 


Kwilly, there were about 6 left in Target this afternoon.


----------



## dustin

Christy said:
			
		

> I got a Wii.  Thanks Mainman.
> 
> 
> Kwilly, there were about 6 left in Target this afternoon.


 so are you and steve-o still tearing up the DDR?


----------



## Christy

dustin said:
			
		

> so are you and steve-o still tearing up the DDR?


 
We've been slackin since it's been nice outside.   BUT we now have two mats, so we can compete.


----------



## dustin

Christy said:
			
		

> We've been slackin since it's been nice outside.   BUT we now have two mats, so we can compete.


 what is the youtube video link?


----------



## alex

Bought one for my son and we love it!!!!  Target had them this weekend and Best Buy got them in today.   1 per customer.  

They come with 5 sports games which are a lot more fun the regular PS2 games.  The kid and his dad have more fun creating Miis (characters that play the games).


----------



## vanbells

I saw some at Target this weekend too.  I still haven't played Wii yet.


----------



## mainman

vanbells said:
			
		

> I saw some at Target this weekend too. I still haven't played Wii yet.


If you are a gamer, you really need to check it out... You will NOT be dissapointed....


----------



## AK-74me

vanbells said:
			
		

> I saw some at Target this weekend too.  I still haven't played Wii yet.




Someone broke it out at a  party I was at a few weekends ago, not something we typically do, but people were lining up to play. Tennis and Boxing were the most popular. Got a lttle dangerous with all the beer we were drinking.


----------



## vanbells

mainman said:
			
		

> If you are a gamer, you really need to check it out... You will NOT be dissapointed....



Yeah, someone is planning on bringing it over one day.  I hear great things about the system, but I went for the PS3 instead.  I mainly bought it for the Blu-Ray player.


----------



## MJ

Does anyone know if Target still has any Wiis?


----------



## kwillia

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Target still has any Wiis?


I will text K_Jo to check her PMer which will tell her to call Target for you... hold tight...BRB


----------



## basher

Your best bet is to wait for the Sunday ads.....if BestBuy or Target is advertising it, they should have it in stock that week.....I saw a Wii at Target a while ago, but


----------



## MJ




----------



## warneckutz

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

>



Any luck finding one?

I picked up Resident Evil 4 and it's pretty fun.


----------



## Vince

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> We have one and absolutely love it...It's the best money I've spent on a gaming console since the Sega Genesis way back in the early 90's.
> 
> The great thing about the Wii is that you can download all the old Nintendo, Super Nintendo, GameCube, Sega, etc. games and play them on the new console.  They've also released some very good "Wii" specific games (Zelda Twilight Princess, Rayman Raving Rabits, and Super Paper Mario are three of my favorites so far).


What equipment do you need to download and what is the cost?


----------



## warneckutz

Vince said:
			
		

> What equipment do you need to download and what is the cost?



The Wii originally comes "wireless", but you can buy an adapter if you don't have that capability.  The downloadable games are $6-$12 (maybe $10) each, depending on the system they were originally on.


----------



## MJ

warneckutz said:
			
		

> Any luck finding one?
> 
> I picked up Resident Evil 4 and it's pretty fun.



I just ordered one online from Toy's R Us. They were in stock for 12 mins. before they sold out.


----------



## warneckutz

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> I just ordered one online from Toy's R Us. They were in stock for 12 mins. before they sold out.


Congrats!

I saw something about Circuit City having 20 per store this Sunday, they'll be handing out tickets to get them...


----------



## Vince

warneckutz said:
			
		

> The Wii originally comes "wireless", but you can buy an adapter if you don't have that capability.  The downloadable games are $6-$12 (maybe $10) each, depending on the system they were originally on.


Thanks.  Was looking to buy one for my son and didn't really care for the Wii.  PS3 doesn't have any good games and is not compatible with PS2 games.  Xbox 360 I'm hearing is good for about a year and it goes to crap.  So there's nothing good out there.  I'll stick with my computer.  The Wii looks about the best.


----------



## pappascw

Gamestop next to Bext Buy had them in stock yesterday afternoon.  Sold the last few when they opened this morning..


----------



## hborror

warneckutz said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> I saw something about Circuit City having 20 per store this Sunday, they'll be handing out tickets to get them...




 I am looking at trying to get 2.  I already got lucky back in March with mine but I am looking to buy for christmas gifts. I know I have a better chance at getting them now then I will in Nov.


----------



## mainman

hborror said:
			
		

> I am looking at trying to get 2. I already got lucky back in March with mine but I am looking to buy for christmas gifts. I know I have a better chance at getting them now then I will in Nov.


Unless something has changed, they will not sell you 2... Take someone with you, and 2 seperate means of paying...


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> I got a Wii.  Thanks Mainman.
> 
> 
> Kwilly, there were about 6 left in Target this afternoon.


I got my Wii... Now I just gotta wait until Christmas so I... I mean they... can open it...


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:
			
		

> I got my Wii... Now I just gotta wait until Christmas so I... I mean they... can open it...


You can play with my Wii


----------



## kwillia

warneckutz said:
			
		

> You can play with my Wii


How thoughtful and sweet is that.  You're a good (high protein) egg... I don't care what Jameo, nomo, MV, Smoof, and Tigger say about you...


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:
			
		

> How thoughtful and sweet is that.  You're a good (high protein) egg... I don't care what Jameo, nomo, MV, Smoof, and Tigger say about you...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> I got my Wii... Now I just gotta wait until Christmas so I... I mean they... can open it...


 The other day J said "Hey mom, can we get [insert name of some Wii game here] for the Wii?".  "We don't have a Wii".  "Hey mom, can we get a Wii, so we can get ".


----------



## hammishsqueak

Nickel said:
			
		

> The other day J said "Hey mom, can we get [insert name of some Wii game here] for the Wii?".  "We don't have a Wii".  "Hey mom, can we get a Wii, so we can get ".



Ha, classic. Better yet is asking for $300 dollars and then, after they wake up, coming back and asking for "only" $50. Makes it seem like a compromise.   My brothers and I used to be the masters of that!


----------



## Tina2001aniT

So where/when would be my best chances of finding one??  Kiddo has been saving her money and now finally has enough....


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

Tina2001aniT said:


> So where/when would be my best chances of finding one??  Kiddo has been saving her money and now finally has enough....



 Target had a few last weekend for $250 and my friend bought one for her kids. Not sure if there are any left though. Good luck.


----------



## cdsulhoff

bubble_gum_yum said:


> Target had a few last weekend for $250 and my friend bought one for her kids. Not sure if there are any left though. Good luck.



I need to go out and get one for the boys for christmas!!!!


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

cdsulhoff said:


> I need to go out and get one for the boys for christmas!!!!



Call over there first and make sure they have some left. 
It was a GREAT bargain


----------



## LusbyMom

Tina2001aniT said:


> So where/when would be my best chances of finding one??  Kiddo has been saving her money and now finally has enough....



I got mine mid-sept for $380 off of ebay. It was new with a receipt included and came with Wii Play and Wii Sports. It has 2 controls and 2 nunchucks


----------



## Tina2001aniT

bubble_gum_yum said:


> Call over there first and make sure they have some left.
> It was a GREAT bargain



None at Target


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

Tina2001aniT said:


> None at Target



  I'm Sorry - I feel bad for mentioning it now. I'll keep my eyes open for them and let you know if I see anymore great Wii deals.


----------



## kwillia

Tina2001aniT said:


> None at Target



Your best bet is Game Stop next to Best Buys... that's where I got mine a month ago when no one else had them in stock...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Christy said:


> No, she lucked out and found one at Walmart.  She'd never pay that for one, although I bet your dad would if he let him.
> 
> They are out of stock everywhere.



Have you tried ebay? My brother scored one for only 355.00


----------



## vanbells

Just wait it out and save for a PS3.  Gran Turismo 5 is coming out next year.


----------



## slaphappynmd

Tina2001aniT said:


> None at Target



watch the sunday ads in that come with the paper...if they have them in the ad the store should have some.  Target had 12 last weekend.  I got 1 of them.  Had to stand in line before opening, many behind me didnt get one.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

vanbells said:


> Just wait it out and save for a PS3.  Gran Turismo 5 is coming out next year.



No way, Kiddo had no desire for PS3, our kids are Nintendo kids, Ds's and Wii's, lol


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

I only paid $250.

You've got to look hard. There's like 10 places in Waldorf alone.

You're best bet is Funcoland in either the mall or across the street from it in Waldorf.


----------



## kalmd

We got one a couple weekends ago at Target.  Right place, right time I guess.  They had around 5 of them.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> I only paid $250.
> 
> You've got to look hard. There's like 10 places in Waldorf alone.
> 
> You're best bet is Funcoland in either the mall or across the street from it in Waldorf.




That is really what they are going for.  I think we hit all 10 of those places in Waldorf today, and about 3 in Prince Frederick.  I have gotten times to call to check on delivery from 3 or 4 places, so I will stay on top of it and cross my fingers.


----------



## Callie girl

I played my sis's WII today (bowling) and it was a lot of fun but don't know how much I would actually play it if I had it.


----------



## unixpirate

Callie girl said:


> I played my sis's WII today (bowling) and it was a lot of fun but don't know how much I would actually play it if I had it.



Son just bought the new Guitar Hero 3 for his Wii. He's like


----------



## Xaquin44

GH III for the Wii is awesome

I played it a bit and will be buying it Wed. along with Fire Emblem and maybe Battallion Wars II

fun times ahead for the Wii


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Xaquin44 said:


> GH III for the Wii is awesome
> 
> I played it a bit and will be buying it Wed. along with Fire Emblem and maybe Battallion Wars II
> 
> fun times ahead for the Wii


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> I played my sis's WII today (bowling) and it was a lot of fun but don't know how much I would actually play it if I had it.





That's cause you sucked


----------



## LusbyMom

Nintendo Wii 11-04-2007 09:40 PM THEY SAW YOU COMING! HAHA!

To my Red Karma giver.. I didn't think $380 was a bad price.. $250 for the Wii plus I got the Wii Play and Wii Sports and 2 each of the remotes.. and it was fedexed to my door and I didn't have to go on a search for it.

I checked out what they are going for on ebay today and none are that cheap.. I bought mine when I did because I figured it would cost more and be harder to find closer to Christmas.. it was going to be a gift for the family BUT I didn't want to keep it in the closet that long


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> That's cause you sucked



I didn't lose by that much  and I said I liked it.

I do however want to play the fighting one with you


----------



## LusbyMom

Callie girl said:


> I didn't lose by that much  and I said I liked it.
> 
> I do however want to play the fighting one with you



 Now that would be funny.. I don't play that one but I would try my best to kick your butt


----------



## Callie girl

LusbyMom said:


> Now that would be funny.. I don't play that one but I would try my best to kick your butt



It's on!


----------



## slaphappynmd

LusbyMom said:


> Nintendo Wii 11-04-2007 09:40 PM THEY SAW YOU COMING! HAHA!
> 
> To my Red Karma giver.. I didn't think $380 was a bad price.. $250 for the Wii plus I got the Wii Play and Wii Sports and 2 each of the remotes.. and it was fedexed to my door and I didn't have to go on a search for it.
> 
> I checked out what they are going for on ebay today and none are that cheap.. I bought mine when I did because I figured it would cost more and be harder to find closer to Christmas.. it was going to be a gift for the family BUT I didn't want to keep it in the closet that long



yeah thats a pretty decent price considering what you got, I sold a Wii just the system, with the sports of course, for $550.  Doubled my money.


----------



## slaphappynmd

Xaquin44 said:


> GH III for the Wii is awesome
> 
> I played it a bit and will be buying it Wed. along with Fire Emblem and maybe Battallion Wars II
> 
> fun times ahead for the Wii



Just got manhunt 2 for mine, will be busting into that tomorrow.


----------



## warneckutz

slaphappynmd said:


> Just got manhunt 2 for mine, will be busting into that tomorrow.



I never played the first one, but I bought Manhunt 2 last week.  It's, interesting.  The gameplay is a little "off" and the violent scenes are too blurred out (I've read that they restructured parts of the game due to its violence and gore).  

I'm just glad I had a reason turn the Wii on, it had been a LONG time since I used it.


----------



## LusbyMom

warneckutz said:


> I never played the first one, but I bought Manhunt 2 last week.  It's, interesting.  The gameplay is a little "off" and the violent scenes are too blurred out (I've read that they restructured parts of the game due to its violence and gore).
> 
> I'm just glad I had a reason turn the Wii on, it had been a LONG time since I used it.



Is that the game that was on the news the other day? They said a new one was coming out and it had been banned in several countries due to how graphic and violent it was. They went on and on about it showing it on TV and saying how horrible it was.


----------



## warneckutz

LusbyMom said:


> Is that the game that was on the news the other day? They said a new one was coming out and it had been banned in several countries due to how graphic and violent it was. They went on and on about it showing it on TV and saying how horrible it was.



Probably.  I thought it would have been a great game since it's made by Rockstar (Grand Theft Auto) but it's just not very well made.  It's bad enough trying to get used to the controls but they just don't work too well with the game anyway.  It's one of those games that I can play for about 15 minutes then I go find something else to do.

It has some crazy violence to it (Using a sledgehammer, bottle, or whatever else you can find) to sneak up behind someone and killing them is interesting to watch at first but it's so blurred (probably due to censorship) you only see the end result.


----------



## LusbyMom

warneckutz said:


> Probably.  I thought it would have been a great game since it's made by Rockstar (Grand Theft Auto) but it's just not very well made.  It's bad enough trying to get used to the controls but they just don't work too well with the game anyway.  It's one of those games that I can play for about 15 minutes then I go find something else to do.
> 
> It has some crazy violence to it (Using a sledgehammer, bottle, or whatever else you can find) to sneak up behind someone and killing them is interesting to watch at first but it's so blurred (probably due to censorship) you only see the end result.



The one they showed on the news had you beating people and blood spattering everywhere. It also had a sex deviant area and men were in thongs and it was nasty. They were saying that it actually taught you how to kill people.


----------



## slaphappynmd

warneckutz said:


> I never played the first one, but I bought Manhunt 2 last week.  It's, interesting.  The gameplay is a little "off" and the violent scenes are too blurred out (I've read that they restructured parts of the game due to its violence and gore).
> 
> I'm just glad I had a reason turn the Wii on, it had been a LONG time since I used it.



yeah, they went in a different direction from the first one anyways, so not playing the first one doesnt affect playing the second one.

I still think that the game creators probably left in the killings without blur (sometype of cheat needed) 

And Ebay is the best, if you don't dig a game too much, just resell it on ebay, then move onto the next game.


----------



## kwillia

We love the Wii! Best money I've ever spent on a gaming system! It's addicting and the entire family gets into it. It's worth every penny just for the "family time" aspect let alone the awesomely sensitive controllers. The dang hook I've got in real bowling shows up in Wii bowling. 


I give it two thumbs up...


----------



## workaholic

kwillia said:


> We love the Wii! Best money I've ever spent on a gaming system! It's addicting and the entire family gets into it. It's worth every penny just for the "family time" aspect let alone the awesomely sensitive controllers. The dang hook I've got in real bowling shows up in Wii bowling.
> 
> 
> I give it two thumbs up...



We were looking at getting a Wii for Christmas for the family but it just seemed like two much work to get one.  I found them online for $100-$500 more than what they go for in a store but I refused to pay the scalper price.  

Got the boy guitar hero III for PS2 for Christmas and that is pretty fun.  

Be careful and don't end up with tennis elbow or anything.  Ha.


----------



## warneckutz

workaholic said:


> We were looking at getting a Wii for Christmas for the family but it just seemed like two much work to get one.  I found them online for $100-$500 more than what they go for in a store but I refused to pay the scalper price.
> 
> Got the boy guitar hero III for PS2 for Christmas and that is pretty fun.
> 
> Be careful and don't end up with tennis elbow or anything.  Ha.



If you're still looking for a Wii, Best Buy seems to be getting them in a little more often than they used to.


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

The Godfather Blackhand Edition is an awesome game for the Wii.  I'd reccomend that for anybody familiar with the movies.

Madden '08 for the Wii is also fantastic.

I've got some Gamecube games somewhere but I just haven't had time to look for them.  Supposedly, the Wii is backward compatible.


----------



## Xaquin44

it is.


----------



## Pandora

MySpaceTV Videos: Wii Sports Accident by Schrute Canal

Oops.... (also on you tube)


----------



## AndyMarquisLIVE

Pandora said:


> MySpaceTV Videos: Wii Sports Accident by Schrute Canal
> 
> Oops.... (also on you tube)


WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the greatest video game system, ever.


----------



## ReploidGodX

I want a Wii
​


----------



## bfncbs1

ReploidGodX said:


> I want a Wii
> ​




Then just go buy one.


----------



## Xaquin44

I want FiOS


----------



## toppick08

AndyMarquisLIVE said:


> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the greatest video game system, ever.



.................


----------



## ReploidGodX

bfncbs1 said:


> Then just go buy one.



Well i would if i could!


----------



## MrX

Circuit City in Annapolis had some in stock at nearly 9pm last night.....


----------



## getbent

I walked into Target (Californina, MD) 2 days after Xmas and they had 18 of them.  We had to get the xtra controller at Best Buy.  I also got the Mario Galaxy game.  Love it.  Finished it about 2 wks ago.  We all love it.  Boxing kicks my (and hubby's) butt, lol


----------



## Toxick

My shoulder is sore from playing the Wii bowling game.

We've been playing that game every night for about 2 weeks. I thought I was going to hate the wii and never play it, but it turns out that it is a lot more fun than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## getbent

Same here.  I swear I'm going to throw my shoulder out playing baseball.  My 8 YO loves the baseball game.  My 5 YO usually picks bowling but she's been kicking major tail on the boxing.  She's KO'd daddy several times .  I just die with laughter watching her,


----------



## LOL

Toxick said:


> My shoulder is sore from playing the Wii bowling game.
> 
> We've been playing that game every night for about 2 weeks. I thought I was going to hate the wii and never play it, but it turns out that it is a lot more fun than I ever thought it would be.



I love the wii shop too, I just got super mario 3 today, I  haven't played it in more than 10 years, I still know all the little secret things in there.

Whats the best youve done on bowling?  I think I got a 202 last night.


----------



## awpitt

Toxick said:


> My shoulder is sore from playing the Wii bowling game.
> 
> We've been playing that game every night for about 2 weeks. I thought I was going to hate the wii and never play it, but it turns out that it is a lot more fun than I ever thought it would be.


We play bowling a lot also. Lots of fun. I turned on the WiFi connection and now my boys use the Wii to check the weather when they wake up each morning.


----------



## bfncbs1

LOL said:


> I love the wii shop too, I just got super mario 3 today, I  haven't played it in more than 10 years, I still know all the little secret things in there.
> 
> Whats the best youve done on bowling?  I think I got a 202 last night.




288 is my best.........and lets say I haven't come close to even touching that since then.

Got lucky I guess.


----------



## Toxick

LOL said:


> Whats the best youve done on bowling?  I think I got a 202 last night.




I haven't gotten better than about 150 or so.

Mrs Toxick has bowled two 300 games, and averages about 270. So she wipes the floor with me pretty regular on that game.




She's just mad cause I kick her butt in Halo 3.


----------



## Xaquin44

I think my high was 188

I do better real bowling lol

(well sometimes)


----------



## dn0121

It may not be as fun but you don't have to throw or swing as hard.  Give it a try, you can get some different kinds of throws too this way.


----------



## warneckutz

Xaquin44 said:


> I think my high was 188
> 
> I do better real bowling lol
> 
> (well sometimes)



I think my best was close to 200 a few times.  I haven't played it much lately but, with the exception of Resident Evil 4, I'd say I like the sports pack game that comes with the Wii more than any other game I've purchased for the system (Zelda, Manhunt 2, Wario Ware).


----------



## Xaquin44

warneckutz said:


> I think my best was close to 200 a few times.  I haven't played it much lately but, with the exception of Resident Evil 4, I'd say I like the sports pack game that comes with the Wii more than any other game I've purchased for the system (Zelda, Manhunt 2, Wario Ware).



What kind of games do you like?


----------



## warneckutz

Xaquin44 said:


> What kind of games do you like?



I'm more into sports games - Madden 08, NHL '08, NBA 2K8 (I play those on the 360) and games like Halo and Call of Duty are fun too.


----------



## Xaquin44

cool cool

if you like first person shooters ala CoD4, you might like Metroid Prime 3 .... It takes a few minutes to get going, but it's pretty fun.

Also, Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles is a great light gun game, where you don't really move, but just shoot stuff.  Ghost Squad is a throwback to arcade light gun games like Lethal Enforcers and Operation Wolf (and er, Ghost Squad) .... It can be a lot of fun with 2 or more people.


----------



## kwillia

I kick azz at Wii bowling... but man 'o man do I suck at most other stuff... I am way too agressive with the overly sensitive remote. Still... am very glad I got it. We, as a family, play it a lot...


----------



## Geek

kwillia said:


> I kick azz at Wii bowling... but man 'o man do I suck at most other stuff... I am way too agressive with the overly sensitive remote. Still... am very glad I got it. We, as a family, play it a lot...



Where did you get it?


----------



## kwillia

Geek said:


> Where did you get it?



Game Stop in California... a couple stores down from Old Navy. Paid standard price $249. If you get one, also get Wii Play... you will get a 2nd remote and a bunch of other games to boot.


----------

